# Sony XBR-900F 65 inch TV Mount on Brick Fireplace



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Any mount will work, as long as your fasteners are up to snuff.

ETA: note, I'm talking about the fasteners holding the mount to the mounting surface, not the fasteners holding the various bits of the mount together!


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Huesman has it right (for the most part).

It depends on whether you are installing a flat mount, tilt mount, or a cantilever mount.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Well, you can probably get by with slightly lesser mounting hardware for a tilt mount, and even lesser for a flat mount, because those have to deal with less tension than a cantilever mount (all have to deal with about the same amount of shear). But I wouldn't try to cheap out on the hardware, personally.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

The nice clean look, as in no hanging out electrical or audio/video cables, will be a challenge on a brick fireplace. Code will require a legal electric receptacle behind tv.


----------



## topaz318 (Nov 17, 2021)

diyorpay said:


> The nice clean look, as in no hanging out electrical or audio/video cables, will be a challenge on a brick fireplace. Code will require a legal electric receptacle behind tv.


@diyorpay Agreed, I will have to run the wiring on the side. I am having second thoughts.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

diyorpay said:


> The nice clean look, as in no hanging out electrical or audio/video cables, will be a challenge on a brick fireplace. Code will require a legal electric receptacle behind tv.


A shallow box should work just fine. One for electric, and one for AV connection, be it coax or HDMI.


----------

